# Angel eggs



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Came home to a leaf on a large amazon sword today that was covered in angel eggs. Dunno if I want to try and hatch em or just let the tank run its course on them Either way im curious to know how long they take to hatch.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Around 3 days at 80F.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

After 2 or 3 days they will be wigglers, then about 5 days later free swimmers that will need to be fed. Hatched bbs is the best for them.

You don't say if it is just the pair in the tank or not. Some angles will eat the eggs, or wigglers, or the free swimmers. It may take a few tries till they raise them. If they can defend them from other tank mates it may bring out the protective nature in them. Good luck with them.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! The two angels are in a community tank with guppys,platties and fish like that. Everything seems to be going just fine with em. See how it pans out. I wont be totally depressed if they eat em or what not


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If they don't do it this time they will lay eggs again in 7 to 10 days. If you have a spare tank (LOL) you could start to season a sponge filter in the community tank now and once they are free swimmers you could syphon out some of the fry and put them in the new tank . Use about 1/2 fresh water (dechlorinated) and 1/2 the pairs tank water. It is easier if it is a bare bottom tank, makes daily w/c easier.

Good luck with them and keep us posted.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I forgot to add that if you have a hang on back filter you will need to cover the intake with fine cloth like on a media filter bag so they don't get sucked up.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

yea I use to do that when I bred cichlids. little dudes gettin pulled up it never to be seen again


----------

